# Der GT-Fahrer-Geburtstags-Thread



## Kruko (1. September 2007)

Tja, wir allen werden jeden Tag ein wenig älter und jedes Jahr feiern wir unser Wiegenfest 

Um nicht immer wieder neue Thread zu eröffnen, versuche ich hier mal alle unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Und da fange ich doch einfach mal mit Versus an.

*Alles herzliche zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir aus dem Weserbergland. * Bleib gesund und genieße Deinen Ehrentag 

Ich hoffe, dass ich das noch beim Treffen persönlich nachholen kann.


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an und wünsche versus alles gute...!

Damit wissen wir, wer für den Schnaps verantwortlich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2007)

Tja, Versus!
Ich kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen und Dir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen.
Genieße den heutigen Tag 

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann in Bad Karlshafen.


----------



## bofh (1. September 2007)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! Feier schön!
 

E.


----------



## alf2 (1. September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

und feier schön!


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2007)

Ja, da schließe ich mich doch gerne an.   

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute, Volker! Mögen Deine Wünsche erfüllt werden und Dir lange Gesundheit beschieden sein.


Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir uns in Bad Karlshafen sehen werden.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2007)

auch von mir alles gute und august geborene sind schon was ganz spezielles (wie ich).


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2007)

Dann will ich mich mal dem Strom der Gratulanten anschließen... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit!

      

Hoffe doch sehr, dass wir uns in Bad Karlshafen kennenlernen werden!  

Daggi 

@davidbelize: Wir haben heute schon September...   Aber zu den August-Geborenen muss ich Dir recht geben...


----------



## Kruko (1. September 2007)

@ Stemmel & David.

Herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich


----------



## -lupo- (1. September 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!


----------



## versus (1. September 2007)

wow ! das ist ja ne überraschung! bin eben vom bett in richtung kaffeemaschine gewankt (dabei wollte ich gar nicht reinfeiern...) und habe kurz mails gecheckt bis die maschine heiss ist.
*danke an alle ! ! ! *
ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn es zum treffen klappt ! es sind doch eine ganze zahl von namen aufgelistet, deren gesichter ich gerne kennenlernen würde. nicht zu vergessen die gesichter, die ich schon kenne mal wiederzusehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2007)

sorry, dachte die postings sind noch von gestern abend.

da machen wir doch mal kurzerhand "löwe geborene"draus Hoffentlich stimmt das jetzt).


----------



## versus (1. September 2007)

und hier das erste geschenk meiner liebsten:

mein wettbewerbs-sieger-zaskar in gold und rot auf ein shirt gestickt


----------



## Kint (1. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und hier das erste geschenk meiner liebsten:
> 
> mein wettbewerbs-sieger-zaskar in gold und rot auf ein shirt gestickt



...eeh gold?  

alles gute auch von mir....!


----------



## versus (1. September 2007)

klar gold! war ja auch der erste ,-)


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

Auch von mir!!!


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2007)

ja, alles gute! Auf ein weiteres GT reiches Lebensjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ Stemmel & David.
> 
> Herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich



Danke sehr!  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry, dachte die postings sind noch von gestern abend.



Du hattest mich damit ganz schön durcheinander gebracht,  musste erstmal zum Kalender gehen und genau nachschauen...  

Daggi


----------



## GTdanni (2. September 2007)

Nachträglich von mir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. September 2007)

Von mir dann auchnoch nachträglich alles Gute  
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2007)

Da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig, als mich auch noch an die nachträglichen Geburtstagswünsche dranzuhängen....
Also: Alles Gute nachträglich! Ich hoffe du bist heut mit dem (evtl.) dicken Kopf noch aufs Rad gekommen...
Ach ja: Selbstgemachte Geschenke sind doch immer noch die besten und schönsten!


----------



## versus (3. September 2007)

danke allerseits! auf das radfahren habe ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen verzichtet. 
ich siedle ab heute übrigens in die schweiz um und kehre dem pfälzerwald den rücken. nach 13 jahren und mit jeder wurzel der gegend bestens bekannt   
allerdings erwartet mich in zürich ein völlig neues bikerevier und ein paar richtige berge - ich werde berichten !


----------



## bofh (3. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> allerdings erwartet mich in zürich ein völlig neues bikerevier und ein paar richtige berge - ich werde berichten !


Dann viel Glück in Zürich!
Mit dem Crosser war ich letztes Jahr am Zürichberg unterwegs - das war schon fast Hochgebirge für einen, der im hügeligen Münsterland wohnt. 

E.


----------



## mountymaus (16. September 2007)

Hallo, dann wollen wir den Geburtstagsthread mal wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Die aller   Glückwünsche aus dem Weserbergland an *KINT*.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2007)

von mir auch alles gute..................................
kannst ja nächstes wochenende nachfeiern.


----------



## bofh (16. September 2007)

E.


----------



## Kruko (16. September 2007)

Hallo Kint,

auch von mir alles Gute zum   in die Hansestadt

Lass es Dir heute so richtig gut gehen. 

Und am nächsten Wochenende werden wir dann auch ein wenig . Die Gerstenlimo wird ja vorhanden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2007)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir an Dich...  

Angestossen wird dann nächstes Wochenende


----------



## oldman (16. September 2007)

@kint: gratulation uns alles gute!

@versus: ich bin echt ne nulpe, dass ich deine geburtstag verpasst habe! nachträglich alles gute und vor allem, frei nach konfuzius, "möge die übung gelingen" in bezug auf zürich. 

oldman


----------



## Manni1599 (16. September 2007)

Auch von uns herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Daggi & Manni


----------



## -lupo- (16. September 2007)

Alles Gute auch meinerseits!


----------



## micki260 (16. September 2007)

Wünsche Dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

ALLES GUTE SVEN ! ! !

@oldman: kein problem! drück mir einfach *morgen ab 11.00 *die daumen!
wenn DAS klappt, dann kannst du mir bald perönlich und nachträglich gratulieren ;-) !


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

Tausend dank an alle gratulanten ! auch an die die noch kommen !
mounty, david, bastard operator , heini, hoeckle, nicolai, daggi, manni, nicolai, micki, ganz schön viele menschen zur patty gekommen !

 

udn mein gebursttagsgeschenk habe ich schon verpasst.... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230170107222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


und der tag hatte so gut angefangen....

ein edge für nen hunni ! gibbet hier nen schmiley mit kopschuss ?


----------



## zaskar-le (17. September 2007)

Hallo Kint,

auch von meiner Seite aus unbekannterweise noch die besten Wünsche für das neue Lebensjahr, kann ja nicht schaden. Ich kann leider nicht zum GT-Treffen kommen, obwohl es schon kräftig juckt. Vielleicht lernt man sich beim nächsten Treffen einmal kennen.

Also:        

LG
Christian


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

danke danke danke. jepp beim nächsten treffen spätestens hoff ich doch mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. September 2007)

Heute hat es *gnss (Martin)*erwischt! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute wünscht

Daggi 
Und nicht zu vergessen:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. September 2007)

Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute   von mir.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2007)

Von Martin zu Martin:


----------



## bofh (30. September 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

E.


----------



## Ketterechts (30. September 2007)

Auch wir wünschen dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Benjamin und Kerstin


----------



## hoeckle (30. September 2007)

Die besten Wünsche und Gesundheit von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. September 2007)

auch von mir alles gute


----------



## tomasius (30. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## oldman (30. September 2007)

na, dann auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## versus (30. September 2007)

hi martin,

auch meinerseits die besten wünsche und alles gute ! 

gruss volker


----------



## Kruko (30. September 2007)

Hy Martin, 

auch von mir noch mal schriftlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  

War totz Regen ein geniales Wochenende. Lass es Dir heute Abend noch gut gehen


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2007)

Auch von mir


----------



## mountymaus (30. September 2007)

Tja und wieder ein Jahr älter!
Trotz der persönlichen Glückwünsche auch noch mal hier im Forum.

  *Häppie Börsdei!!!*  

P.S.: Super Wochenende


----------



## Kint (1. Oktober 2007)

nachträglich ALLES GUTE !


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hy Martin,
> 
> auch von mir noch mal schriftlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> War totz Regen ein geniales Wochenende. Lass es Dir heute Abend noch gut gehen



Da schließe ich mich gerne auch nochmal an,

war eine tolle Geburtstagsausfahrt, teilweise ein wenig tiefer Boden  :


----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2007)

Danke! Das Schlammloch hatte mein GT so lieb, dass es ganz schön viel Kraft gekostet hat es wieder rauszuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. Oktober 2007)

Heute hat Effendi Sahib Geburtstag.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Erol! Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Treffen....


----------



## Stemmel (5. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

      

LG
Daggi


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2007)

Happy Birthday auch von mir. Genieß den Tag und lass es Dir mal richtig gut gehen. Trink ein oder zwei  und feier schön 


Ich hoffe auch, dass Du beim nächsten Forums-Treffen auch dabei bist 

Je mehr Teilnehmer es sind, umso mehr Spaß macht es


----------



## hoeckle (5. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute in die Hauptstadt und viel Spaß beim      :kotz: Uppsss...


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

*Häppie Börsdei*  
Lass es Dir am heutigen Tag gut gehen.


----------



## bofh (5. Oktober 2007)

E.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2007)

erol, auch alles gute von mir.

mein geschenk wäre "1 stunde montagehilfe" bei deinem zassi.
damit der bock mal endlich fertig wird.


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir (noch) unbekannterweise beste Steglitzer Grüße nach Schöneberg.
Alles Gute, Gesundheit und weiter viel Spaß beim Radeln.

Achso:        

LG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

gruß und glückwunsch


----------



## tomasius (6. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2007)

*Tja, und wieder einer der "verrückten" GT-ler der Geburtstag hat!!!*

 *HÄPPIE BÖRSDEI *   *

Rafael (SpeedyR) und alles, alles Gute.*

*Vor Allem Gesundheit und Deinem Arm Gute Besserung !!!!*


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Tja, und wieder einer der "verrückten" GT-ler der Geburtstag hat!!!*
> 
> *HÄPPIE BÖRSDEI *   *
> 
> ...



das nimmt ja gar kein ende hier.... 

klar auch von mir alles gute und herzliche glückwünsche und hoffentlich weiterhin gute besserung ....


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> das nimmt ja gar kein ende hier....
> 
> klar auch von mir alles gute und herzliche glückwünsche und hoffentlich weiterhin gute besserung ....



Das ist doch gerade das schöne  

Auch von meiner Seite alles, alles GUTE zum Geburtstag Rafael 

Auf das Deine Hand bald wieder in Ordnung ist und Du wieder an Deinem Lobo schrauben kannst. Es will ja auch wieder Art gerecht bewegt werden


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir :

alles GuTe zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (7. Oktober 2007)

E.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Oktober 2007)

Auch von unserer Seite alles gute   , wobei ich gerade den Überblick verloren habe , wer überhaubt Geburtstag hat - SORRY

Trotzdem an alle Geburtstagskinder


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Oktober 2007)

Halo Raphael,

auch von uns aus dem Norden alles gut zum Geburtstag, hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder auf dem Damm! 

    

Manni & Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (7. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Halo Raphael,
> 
> auch von uns aus dem Norden alles gut zum Geburtstag, hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder auf dem Damm!
> 
> ...



  auch von mir und melde Dich mal, wenn Du wieder fit bist. Vielleicht wird es im nächsten Jahr mal was mit einem  in Öberlaakum (richtig geschrieben???)! 

Daggi


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2007)

ois guade rafa !
und v. a. gute besserung


----------



## Effendi Sahib (8. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute hat Effendi Sahib Geburtstag.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Erol! Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Treffen....



Danke! 



Stemmel schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> LG
> Daggi



Danke! 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Happy Birthday auch von mir. Genieß den Tag und lass es Dir mal richtig gut gehen. Trink ein oder zwei und feier schön
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe auch, dass Du beim nächsten Forums-Treffen auch dabei
> ...



Danke! 



hoeckle schrieb:


> Alles Gute in die Hauptstadt und viel Spaß beim



Danke! 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> *Häppie Börsdei*
> Lass es Dir am heutigen Tag gut gehen.



Danke! 



bofh schrieb:


> E.



Danke! 



GT-Sassy schrieb:


>



Danke! 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> erol, auch alles gute von mir.
> 
> mein geschenk wäre "1 stunde montagehilfe" bei deinem zassi.
> damit der bock mal endlich fertig wird.



Danke! 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Auch von mir (noch) unbekannterweise beste Steglitzer Grüße nach Schöneberg.
> Alles Gute, Gesundheit und weiter viel Spaß beim Radeln.
> 
> LG
> Christian



Danke! 



Kint schrieb:


> gruß und glückwunsch



Danke! 



tomasius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir!



Danke! 



mountymaus schrieb:


> *Tja, und wieder einer der "verrückten" GT-ler der Geburtstag hat!!!*
> 
> HÄPPIE BÖRSDEI [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> ...



Schließe mich natürlich den Glück- und Genesungswünschen an


----------



## hoeckle (9. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute und vor allem gute Besserung auch von mir, Raphael...


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke danke leute!!!!   

Ich bin heute seit über 4 Wochen wieder online.Hatte nen Arbeitsunfall.Hätte sehr böse ausgehen können.

Die bilder zeig ich lieber nich,sieht ned so schön aus. ,aber schöne Narben bleiben und werden mich ne sehr lange zeit erinnern!

Daumen und Zeigefinger gelähmt,2 Sehnen durch,Schlagader durch.Hatte laut Notarzt viel glück,dass wir so gute Ersthelfer auf der Arbeit haben!!

Wurde bislang 3 mal operiert,nach der REha gehts wieder einigermassen,wenn auch noch etwas eingeschränkt und allgemein mit Radfahren werd ich wohl noch etwas warten müssen.

>Ihr glaubt garnicht wie sehr ich mich nach all dem ganzen freu über die Bday wünsche.*KANN NUR BESSER WERDEN UND WIRD!!!
*

Liebe Grüsse und *danke!!*
 Raphael


----------



## Stemmel (11. Oktober 2007)

*@SpeedyR*
Schön, dass Du wieder da bist... Und: Dat wird schon wieder!  Wobei ich auf genaue Schilderungen und vielleicht sogar Fotos ehrlich gesagt verzichten kann. Die Vorstellung alleine war schon schlimm genug. 

Daggi


----------



## oldman (11. Oktober 2007)

@speedyR
alles Gute aus dem Osten und vor allem Gruesse an Deinen Schutzengel!
Auf bald
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2007)

Rapha, ich kenne dich ja nicht persönlich, aber ich wünsche schnelle und möglichst komplette Genesung!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Oktober 2007)

Hört sich ja übel an - gute Genesung!


----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht, dann hat der gute TOM heute Geburtstag....

    NOS      NOS      

Alles Gute von mir Tom....


----------



## Stemmel (28. Oktober 2007)

Na, da schließe ich mich dann doch mal den guten Wünschen an!  

LG
Daggi


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute.
Gesundheit, Glück und eine große Lagerhalle für den Fuhrpark.

   

LG, Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2007)

TOM  na denn alles gute.

hast ja schon ein geschenk.


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir *Häppi Börsdei und alles, alles GuteTom*


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (28. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch Alles Gute, Gesundheit, viel Zeit zum Basteln UND Fahren - und immer noch einen größeren Gang zur Verfügung! 

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir, Tom!

   

PS. Da war doch noch was mit einem bestimmten Aufkleber.....


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute! Und immer drei Dreicke in Deiner Nähe!!!


----------



## oldman (28. Oktober 2007)

na dann hänge ich mich dran: Happy Bday


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja dann von mir auch alles gute!!!!! Hoffe Du hast viele   bekommen und viel   getrunken!!!!!


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

da will ich natürlich nicht fehlen:  ALLES GUTE AUCH AUS DER SCHWEIZ INS MÜNSTERLAND ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2007)

glückwünsche...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. Oktober 2007)

LG Erol


----------



## tomasius (29. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche.  

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Oktober 2007)

Na da gratulier ich doch auch mal recht herzlich 

Wünsche Dir alles Gute


----------



## Manni1599 (9. November 2007)

Der Fahrer dieses Zaskars hat heute Geburtstag:




Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Steve!
Feier schön und lass es Dir gutgehen!
     

Manni


----------



## bofh (9. November 2007)

Alles Gute!

E.


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

Super, noch ne Stachelspinne...

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß beim rausfeiern...


----------



## oldman (9. November 2007)

yap, Happy Bday!


----------



## Stemmel (9. November 2007)

Da will ich mich doch dem Strom der Gratulanten anschließen! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sagt

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (9. November 2007)

auch von herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag  
und schöne grüße us kölle am rhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

DITO DITO DITO


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. November 2007)




----------



## tomasius (9. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. November 2007)

Von mir dann auch Alles Gute


----------



## mountymaus (10. November 2007)

Etwas verspätet, aber auch von mir nachträglich    und alles Gute!!


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2007)

besser spät als gar nicht!!

Happy Birthday auch von mir


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2007)

Nicolai srdeÄnÃ© blahopÅÃ¡nÃ­!  

Oder auch herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles, alles Gute

(Ich hoffe es stimmt, was ich da geschrieben habe!!)


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Nicolai!


----------



## Stemmel (20. November 2007)

Da möchte ich doch auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen und mich dem Strom der Gratulanten anschließen!   

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. November 2007)

Hallo Nicolai,

auch von mir die -lichsten Glückwünsche zum  


Auch an den alten Mann in den Taunus meine -lichsten Glückwünsche zum 

Feiert schön und lasst es Euch heute so richtig gut gehen


----------



## cleiende (20. November 2007)

Moin Nicolai! Dann lass uns heute an unserem gemeinsamen Ehrentag mal schön loslegen, Du hast ja Vorsprung und die runde Zahl schon hinter Dir. Alles Gute!


----------



## Ketterechts (20. November 2007)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag   . 

Jaja so ist das halt - jedes Jahr dem Forumsnamen mehr Ehre machen - mal sehn ob ich meinen nicht in ein paar Jahren in Kettelinks   ändern muss

Kerstin ist gerade für einen Tag in die CZ geflogen - und das obwohl wir eigentlich Urlaub haben   , deshalb gratuliere ich hier auch in ihrem Namen


----------



## Davidbelize (20. November 2007)

oldman von mir auch.  an cleiende natürlich auch


----------



## hoeckle (20. November 2007)

@oldman und cleiende

Alles Gute und feiert schön..


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2007)

Uuuuuuuups sorry, da habe ich Cleiende wohl vergessen  .
Auch von mir alles, alles Gute zu Geburtstag !!!
Und feiert schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (20. November 2007)

Von mir ebenfalls Alles Gute für die beiden!

E.


----------



## oldman (20. November 2007)

moin an alle und danke für die Wünsche!
gruss
nicolai


----------



## tomasius (20. November 2007)

Hi Nicolai !

Auch von mir noch einen Glückwunsch. 






Tom


----------



## versus (20. November 2007)

ihr habt beide am selben tag geburtstag ???
gibts doch nicht ! da möchte ich mich natürlich mit den ALLERBESTEN WÜNSCHEN anschliessen.
alles gute für euch zwei und allzeit happy trails!


----------



## tomasius (20. November 2007)

Hallo cleiende !

Auch du sollsts von mir noch einen Glückwunsch und eine Torte bekommen.






Tom


----------



## Stemmel (21. November 2007)

Nachträglich auch an cleiende alles Gute zum Geburtstag!    

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (21. November 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch! Alles Gute, Christoph!


----------



## cleiende (21. November 2007)

Guten Abend miteinander!

Dann mal herzlichen Dank. Noch 10 Jahre bis zur nächsten Null. 
Bis dahin uns allen stets Druck auf dem Pedal und Kette rechts.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

mist - dann nachträglich euch beiden alles gute....


----------



## mountymaus (24. November 2007)

Na Jörg??? Schön in den Geburtstag gefeiert???

 *
Häppie Börsdai!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

na dann klinke ich mich doch gleich mal ein:

ALLES, ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. November 2007)

Dto.


----------



## bofh (24. November 2007)

E.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. November 2007)

von mir auch


----------



## tomasius (24. November 2007)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir.  







Tom


----------



## oldman (24. November 2007)

auch von mir Happy Bday


----------



## GTdanni (24. November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (25. November 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Komme leider erst heute dazu alles zu lesen. 

Auf ein neues für das nächste Lebensjahr


----------



## Stemmel (25. November 2007)

Gott sei Dank durfte ich persönlich gratulieren!  

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir auch auf diesem Wege noch einmal - jetzt natürlich nachträglich - alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr!    

Daggi
leg auf, Manni soll jetzt duschen gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (25. November 2007)

Ja, von mir auf diesem Wege auch nochmal alles Gute, Jörg!!

Schön wars bei euch, Danke nochmal für die Gastfreundschaft!!


Bis demnächst,

Manni


----------



## SpeedyR (25. November 2007)

Auch von mir! Nachträglich


----------



## oldman (25. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, von mir auf diesem Wege auch nochmal alles Gute, Jörg!!
> 
> Schön wars bei euch, Danke nochmal für die Gastfreundschaft!!
> 
> ...


d.h. ihr habt euch im Nordhessischen heftigst was hinter die Binde gebastelt... muss recht nett gewesen sein, ne?


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> d.h. ihr habt euch im Nordhessischen heftigst was hinter die Binde gebastelt... muss recht nett gewesen sein, ne?



 Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht  

Schön gefrühstückt, dann gebikt und anschließend gefeiert. 

So wurde der Burzeltag gebührend gefeiert. Sogar das Wetter hat für November mitgespielt.  Heute morgen war dafür alles weiß


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2007)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute!
Es gibt doch nichts Besseres als "Karnevalsprodukte".....Mein besonderer Neid gilt dem Radeln am Sonntag.

Ich habe am Samstag den Runden mit Freunden gefeiert - Sonntag war nix mit Radfahren. Bier-induzierter semi-komatöser Zustand.


----------



## ahara (26. November 2007)

@ gt-heini:



Stemmel schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank durfte ich persönlich gratulieren!




Ja, ICH auch  

hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht bei euch und mit euch!! UND ich bin endlich mal eine Runde auf einem GT gefahren. Bezeichne mich jetzt also als echte GT-Fahrerin und somit berechtigt beim GTeam no way Girls mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...... Bezeichne mich jetzt also als echte GT-Fahrerin und somit berechtigt beim GTeam no way Girls mitzufahren





Haben wir es also doch geschafft Dich zu infizieren??? 

Hans no way Rey hat wohl das übrige dazu beigetragen....


----------



## ahara (26. November 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Haben wir es also doch geschafft Dich zu infizieren???
> 
> Hans no way Rey hat wohl das übrige dazu beigetragen....



Naja.... sagen wir mal so, ich  werde mein Canyon noch nicht gleich verkaufen


----------



## hoeckle (26. November 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hans no way Rey hat wohl das übrige dazu beigetragen....


 

War er etwa da... Oder hattet ihr eine Erscheinung nach dem reichlichen G enuss des Heidegeist´s....  

Jörg herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich...


----------



## Stemmel (26. November 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Naja.... sagen wir mal so, ich  werde mein Canyon noch *nicht gleich* verkaufen



Na, das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage... Ich würde es auch erst verkaufen, wenn ich ein neues GT habe...  Sonst würde es ja eine MTB-lose Übergangszeit bedeuten. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> War er etwa da... Oder hattet ihr eine Erscheinung nach dem reichlichen G enuss des Heidegeist´s....



Hans wurde Andrea per DVD vorgestellt, da sie noch nichts von ihm gesehen oder gehört hatte  

Heidegeist kam gleich nach zwei Flaschen Ouzo, war aber leider zu schnell alle. Dann gab es noch reichlich Tequilla und Caipi und es wurde mit Sophie "Kommando Pimperle" gespielt...  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (26. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> War er etwa da... Oder hattet ihr eine Erscheinung nach dem reichlichen G enuss des Heidegeist´s....



.....woher weißt du von dem Heidegeist..... ? Du scheinst die Wirkung auf jeden Fall zu kennen....


----------



## ahara (26. November 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Heidegeist kam gleich nach zwei Flaschen Ouzo, war aber leider zu schnell alle. Dann gab es noch reichlich Tequilla und Caipi und es wurde mit Sophie "Kommando Pimperle" gespielt...
> 
> Daggi




Du hast die unzähligen Biere vergessen....


----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... es wurde mit Sophie "Kommando Pimperle" gespielt...



Man muss dazu sagen, dass Sophie noch nicht einmal 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist und einige
Herren in Grund und Boden gespielt hat


----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> .....woher weißt du von dem Heidegeist..... ? Du scheinst die Wirkung auf jeden Fall zu kennen....


 
Also wenn ihr nicht noch welchen mitgebracht habt, rate mal von wem die Flasche ist....`!?!


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr nicht noch welchen mitgebracht habt, rate mal von wem die Flasche ist....`!?!



Gibt es auch in der METRO


----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gibt es auch in der METRO


 
Ah, eure suche war erfolgreich...  Aber verdunstet ja auch schnell das zeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch am Nikolausi gibt es Geburtstagskinder: *INSA*feiert heute ihr Wiegenfest! 

Dazu die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche von mir und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir uns am 3.Advents-WE sehen, oder? 

   

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir ALLES,ALLES GUTE!

    

Lass Dich reich beschenken, bleib gesund und so wie Du bist! 

LG
Manni


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Davidbelize (6. Dezember 2007)

DITO DITO


----------



## hoeckle (6. Dezember 2007)

ALLES GUTE


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2007)

auch von hier aus der Ferne: beste B-Day Grüsse!!!!


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2007)

So mein lieber Schatz, auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag 





Nimm es nicht wörtlich. Auf dass es noch lange ohne Anti-Ageing-Creme geht 

Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis und dass wir weiterhin viel Freude hier haben werden


----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2007)

glückwunsch nikolauskind....


----------



## bofh (6. Dezember 2007)

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir noch schnell ein dreifach HOCH HOCH HOCH  auf das Geburtstagskind


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @all,
die an meinen Geburtstag gedacht haben 

Nun kann ich auch endlich mal mit dem "Night riden" anfangen, da ich eine Lupine bekommen habe. Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf das Ergebnis, ob man wirklich so viel sieht, wie es einem versprochen wird.


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2007)

Besser etwas spät als nie. Glückwunsche von einem "Pfirsich".


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> die an meinen Geburtstag gedacht haben
> 
> Nun kann ich auch endlich mal mit dem "Night riden" anfangen, da ich eine Lupine bekommen habe. Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf das Ergebnis, ob man wirklich so viel sieht, wie es einem versprochen wird.



lupine? welche? bloss nicht länger als 10 sekunden auf den selben punkt leuchten, das gibt üble brandflecken in der botanik


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nun kann ich auch endlich mal mit dem "Night riden" anfangen, da ich eine Lupine bekommen habe.



Bei Euch gibt es aber auch wirklich immer alles doppelt!  Da kann man doch bestimmt auch gleich einen Rabatt mit aushandeln, oder?  

Viel Spaß beim Night-Ride! 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (7. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja das schlimme 

Das macht das Hobby immer doppelt so teuer.

Aber es hat den Vorteil, dass man dem Hobby auch zusammen frönen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> lupine? welche? bloss nicht länger als 10 sekunden auf den selben punkt leuchten, das gibt üble brandflecken in der botanik



Es ist "nur" eine LUPINE OTTO 8. Also kein Xenon oder LED. Der Jörg und ich werden wahrscheinlich die Lampen tauschen (wenn er da mit macht  ), da ich an meinen Rädern bedingt durch die kleine Rahmengröße nur kleine Trinkflaschen transportieren kann und bei der OTTO 8 kommt der Akku in einen Flaschenhalter, dann sieht es auf längeren Touren schlecht mit der Trinkversorgung aus. 
Dafür gibt es dann natürlich auch noch Camelbak  .


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bei Euch gibt es aber auch wirklich immer alles doppelt!  Da kann man doch bestimmt auch gleich einen Rabatt mit aushandeln, oder?
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Night-Ride!
> 
> Daggi



Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das Wetter dann doch mal etwas besser wird.
Fährst Du nächstes Wochenende mit??


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch noch nachträglich alles alles Gute


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Dezember 2007)

Von uns auch noch nachträglich alles alles Gute


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2007)

hallo insa,

ich war gestern leider offline. auch von mir alles gute nachträglich und viele grüsse !!!


----------



## tomasius (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Insa,

auch ich sende dir noch nachträglich meine Glückwünsche.  

Manche Sachen dauern bei mir gelegentlich etwas länger...  - Aber Zeit zum Backen habe ich mir auch diesmal wieder genommen.







Die Fotos sind auch (schon  ) unterwegs. oldman wird sie die Tage bekommen.


Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Januar 2008)

Heute ist GT-Oldschool dran. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40.Geburtstag.

Auf das wir uns beim nächsten Treffen etwas länger sehen!


----------



## Kruko (10. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir 

*Alles, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

Feier ordentlich. Man hat ja nicht jedes Jahr einen runden Geburtstag


----------



## Stemmel (10. Januar 2008)

Herzlich willkommen bei den VIERZIGERN!!!  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir. 

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (10. Januar 2008)

*Alles, alles Gute zum RUNDEN Geburtstag  .
Feier  schön und lass es Dir gut ergehen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## cleiende (10. Januar 2008)

Willkommen im Club! 
Altern hat einen Vorteil: Bald sind wir in der Altersklasse, inder wir uns nicht mehr mit den 25-jährigen rumschlagen müssen.


----------



## Kruko (24. Mai 2008)

-lichen Glückwunsch an GT-Maus. 

Ich wünsche Dir alles, alles Gute und einen liebevollen Hinterländler, der Dir heute alle Wünsche erfüllt

Feiert heute Abend schön


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Mai 2008)

ALLES GUTE AUCH VON MIR!!!   

Liebe Grüsse Rafael


----------



## mountymaus (24. Mai 2008)

* Häppie Börsdei GT-Maus!! *
Lass es Dir am heutigen Tag gut gehen, dass all Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Kint (24. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch auch von mir....


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

H


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

A


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

Py


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

B


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

I


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

R


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

T


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

D


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

A


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Mai 2008)

Y


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Mai 2008)




----------



## -lupo- (25. Mai 2008)

Tanti auguri auch meinerseits!


----------



## oldman (25. Mai 2008)

a) lass Dich feiern!
b) willkommen im Klub!
c) lass krachen! jetzt geht's erst richtig los


----------



## Stemmel (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kirsten! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich? Und, gab es ein neues GT? 

LG
Daggi


----------



## Backfisch (26. Mai 2008)

Von mir auch nachträglich


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juni 2008)

Heute ist GT Danni dran.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!
    

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dieses Jahr mal beim Treffen.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum  

Lass Dich reich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir alles *G*u*T*e!!


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## mountymaus (3. Juni 2008)

*Häppie Börsdei!!*


----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2008)

moin, auch von hier aus ein kraeftiges PROST!!!


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

auch von uns - herzlichen glückwunsch   prost


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch....


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2008)

Heute hat es Manni "erwischt"!  

Auch von mir kommen virtuelle Glückwünsche...


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

manni, lass dich feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Manni,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!! Viel Glück und Gesundheit und GT Räder!!!!!!!!

VG
Peter



Stemmel schrieb:


> Heute hat es Manni "erwischt"!
> 
> Auch von mir kommen virtuelle Glückwünsche...


----------



## chrrup150 (15. Juni 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum GeburTstag
us kölle am rhin


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2008)

MAAAANNI!
Alles Gute, lass dich feiern! Auf dass wir irgendwann mal wieder gemeinsam  etwas Dreck unter die Reifen nehmen.
 

Aktuell ist die Familie aber krank und wir rotzen und ko... um die Wette...


----------



## tomasius (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Manni! 

Glückwünsche auch von mir!







Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2008)

auch von mir alles gute und feier schön mit deiner bike-familie (und freunden).


----------



## alf2 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Manni!

auch von mir alles Gute!

lg Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

hey manni,

auch ich möchte mich kurz vor schluss noch einreihen:

ALLES GUTE UND HAPPY TRAILS ! ! !


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2008)

Danke an alle! 


Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns alle zum Treffen in Bad Karlshafen.


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juli 2008)

Heute ist Eckart dran!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Lass Dich reich beschenken und feier schön!



Wir sehen uns in Duisburg


----------



## Stemmel (1. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, schöne Paaadie!!!!!!!


----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir ein 

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns im August


----------



## Backfisch (1. Juli 2008)

Prost!


----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2008)

*Bäppie Börsdei*


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juli 2008)

Ich kann zwar Eckart grad keinem nick zuordnen, dennoch natürlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir aus Berlin!


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Juli 2008)

Alläs Guhde!


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Eckart grad keinem nick zuordnen



= bofh

auch meinerseits alles guten und weiterhin viel kraft im kampf gegen die flut schwarzer plastikräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> Eckart = bofh



Aaah, danke!
So fügt sich´s zusammen


----------



## bofh (1. Juli 2008)

Danke, Kinder.
Ich bin gerührt.

Gruß aus London,

E.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2008)

Gestern hat es GT-Hinterland erwischt

Nachträglich alles, alles Gute zum


----------



## mountymaus (3. Juli 2008)

Von mir auch alles, alles Gute nachträglich...


----------



## bofh (3. Juli 2008)

Bevor's peinlich wird: von mir auch Alles Gute, alter Hotelschläfer! 

E.


----------



## Stemmel (4. Juli 2008)

Oh! 

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute! 

LG
Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Juli 2008)

Und natürlich auch von mir ALLES GUTE, Sascha!


Gruß in die Heimat und bis bald!
Manni


----------



## mountymaus (7. August 2008)

Guten morgen David!!

*Häppie Börsdei tu juu!!*


Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2008)

Hallo David,

auch von mir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass Dich reich mit GT-Teilen beschenken 

Genieße den Tag und Deinen Urlaub. 

Wir sehen uns in 2 1/2 Wochen in Karlshafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. August 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## tomasius (7. August 2008)

Glückwünsche auch von mir! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## bofh (7. August 2008)

und Alles Gute!

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2008)

Auch von mir allet jute, David!
Ick freu mir auf das Wiedersehen in Karlshafen!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. August 2008)

Und ooch von meine Seite allet Jute ins dufte Berlin!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. August 2008)

Nachbarschaftliche Geburtstagsgrüße auch von mir, David! 

Möge immer die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 scheinen und Du weiterhin mit Glück, Gesundheit und Spaß am Radeln so nett durchs Leben gehen.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (7. August 2008)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!

So kurz vor dem Treffen...  da muss er dann aber mehr als Grillsauce ausgeben.


----------



## chrrup150 (7. August 2008)

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag und nen erholsamen urlaub)


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> So kurz vor dem Treffen...  da muss er dann aber mehr als Grillsauce ausgeben.


----------



## mini.tom (7. August 2008)

hi david 
auch von uns - jetzt hat sie´s ja auch ein gt - alles erdenklich gute zum birthday 
sandra + tom


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2008)

Tja, Tom wir warten auf Bilder Deiner Überraschung und auf den Account Deiner besseren Häfte

Auch in diese Richtung alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## mountymaus (7. August 2008)

Tja Sandra, auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zum Geburtstag und willkommen im Club der "verrückten" GT'ler.
Hoffentlich gefällt dir das Bike und du wirst glücklich damit.


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2008)

*Häppie Börsdei tu juuu, Häppie Börsdei tu juuu*

Alles,alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ach so, wer hat denn überhaupt Geburtstag.....Äh, ja Dagmar hat Geburtstag.....TRALALALALA


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2008)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche nach Escheburg. Lass Dich an Deinem Ehrentag von Manni ordentlich verwöhnen


----------



## zaskar-le (16. August 2008)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## bofh (16. August 2008)

Alles Gute, vor allem Gesundheit!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (16. August 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2008)

Alles jute!!!!


----------



## Stemmel (16. August 2008)

Danke sehr!


----------



## mini.tom (17. August 2008)

hi 
auch von alles gute und glück dieser welt 
sandra + tom


----------



## tomasius (17. August 2008)

Von mir auch Glückwünsche!






Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (30. September 2008)

Heute ist Martin (gnss) das Geburtstagskind!

Auch an dieser Stelle nocheinmal alles Gute!


----------



## Stemmel (30. September 2008)

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich mal an! 

Feiert schön!


----------



## SpeedyR (30. September 2008)

Hallooo!

Auch von mir! Alles jute zum Bday!!!


----------



## Kruko (30. September 2008)

Auch von mir alles, alles Gute zum  

Feier schön und lass Dich heute so richtig verwöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2008)

Martin, altes F***futter... äh... alter Fit****er, alles Gute, mache dir einen schönen Tag bzw. Abend!


----------



## zaskar-le (30. September 2008)

Auch von mir Flückglunsch!


----------



## mountymaus (30. September 2008)

Und wieder ein Jahr älter 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und lass es dir am heutigen Tag gut ergehen.


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

nachträglich in versuchter chronologischer ordnung:

manni
Eckart 
GT-Hinterland
David
Dagmar 
Martin 

alles gute... 

scih selbst gratuliert man ja nich


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Schön, dass Du wieder da bist, Großer!


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du wieder da bist, Großer!



meine rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

jau danke...  aber müsst ihr eigentlich immer soviel brabbeln ? imm zeigt her faden komm ich ja kaum vorwärts...


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nachträglich in versuchter chronologischer ordnung:
> 
> manni
> Eckart
> ...




und völlig vergessen, - zaskar76 - auch ein herzliches nachträgliches glückwunsch zum Geburtstag...


----------



## Manni1599 (9. November 2008)

*Fast wäre er uns entwischt! Aber nur fast! Tofu 1000 hat Geburtstag!!*

Steve, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30. Geburtstag, lass Dich ordentlich feiern und alles Gute von Daggi und Manni. Halt Dich tapfer und bleib, wie Du bist. Wir sehen uns spätestens beim nächten Treffen.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Fast wäre er uns entwischt! Aber nur fast! Tofu 1000 hat Geburtstag!!*
> 
> Steve, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 30. Geburtstag, lass Dich ordentlich feiern und alles Gute von Daggi und Manni. Halt Dich tapfer und bleib, wie Du bist. Wir sehen uns spätestens beim nächten Treffen.



Stimmt, das is richtig. Von mir ebenso nen fetten Glückwunsch


----------



## zaskar-le (9. November 2008)

...auch aus Berlin die besten Glückwünsche! 

Christian


----------



## Kruko (9. November 2008)

Auch von uns alles, alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Jetzt darfst Du Dich auch BiFi nennen


----------



## -lupo- (9. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! =)


----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2008)

*Und schon wieder einer: Hoeckle hat Geburtstag!*

Und was für einer! Er hat uns dieses Jahr mit dem (für mich) schönsten Aufbauthread bestens unterhalten, und zum Treffen hat er sogar seinen Nachwuchs mitgebracht.

Alles Gute Feri!

Vielleicht können wir uns ja wieder mal sehen, wenn Du im Norden weilst.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2008)

Na guck an...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## versus (10. November 2008)

feri, auch von uns beiden die besten glückwünsche und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (10. November 2008)

na dann mal ne dicke Torte und alles Gute!
N


----------



## mountymaus (10. November 2008)

Allet jute zum Börsdei!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2008)

Und mein herzlichstes Beileid natürlich auch


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 

Ich muss schon sagen, dass der November ein sehr schöner Monat ist


----------



## Stemmel (10. November 2008)

Na, da will ich mich mal dem Strom der Gratulanten anschließen: 

Alles Gute zum heutigen Ehrentag!


----------



## Kint (10. November 2008)

glückwunsch feri - glückwunsch steve (nachträglich wie hab ich das denn übersehn... )


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

für die zahlreichen glückwünsche! 







da ich in dem alter, dem sich mein sohn nähert, eine italienische freundin hatte, bin ich von fotoromanzen infiziert.... (danke manni)


lets go....




fragen bezüglich meines alters werden so beantwortet.... (btw bin ich anstaltsältester...???)









der gabentisch meiner liebsten..... (parental advisory: philosophic content, not religious)









etwas entäuscht bin ich von mir, da ich zu faul war, mein traditionelles geschenk an mich, mit der dem anlass gebotenen hingabe fertigzustellen.....










steve!!! auch dir stacheltier von herzen alles gute nachträglich....


----------



## cleiende (10. November 2008)

Na denn herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Youngster und den Oldie auch von mir. Der alte Mann und ich drehen noch ne Runde in der Warteschleife.
Immer dran denken. 1x täglich aufs Rad und Ihr bleibt glücklich und zufrieden.
Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. November 2008)

Ja dann von mir auch noch alles gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (10. November 2008)

Hi Feri!

Von mir auch noch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! 







Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (11. November 2008)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche! Es gab ein Jahreslos - und seitdem hoffe ich auf die 5000 Sofortrente...  

Und Feri, dir natürlich noch die besten Wünsche nachträglich - der Gabentisch lässt doch noch auf eine gewisse "Restjugend" schließen!


----------



## zaskar-le (11. November 2008)

feri, auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute! 
Man kommt ja gar nicht mehr hinterher hier...


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2008)

Heute hat der ältere Herr Geburtstag.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Nikolai! Bleib Gesund (jaja, wünscht man in dem Alter!), lass Dich reich beschenken und feier schön!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2008)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kruko (20. November 2008)

Dann sage ich mal im Doppel 

Heute hat es zwei erwischt.

cleiende und oldman 

Ich wünsch euch alles Gute und genießt den Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2008)

Auch  von mir alles,  alles Gute  euch Beiden.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2008)

Ach, Herr cleiende feiert heimlich?

Auch von mir alles Gute, Christoph, feier schön!


----------



## Stemmel (20. November 2008)

Beiden Geburtstags'kindern' herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## oldman (20. November 2008)

danke


----------



## hoeckle (20. November 2008)

aus der i-netdiaspora auchvonmirdiebestren wünsche an euch beide....


----------



## cleiende (20. November 2008)

...nicht heimlich, der alte Mann hat nur zwei Runden Vorsprung. Das begiessen wir evtl. nächste Woche in Bratislava.
Ich hab ihm schon formvollendet via mail gratuliert.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite noch die herzlichsten Geburtstagswünsche an die "Forumsgreise"!  Lasst euch das gute tschechische Bier schmecken!


----------



## tomasius (20. November 2008)

Glückwünsche auch von mir!

Tom


----------



## Kint (20. November 2008)

an beide - lassts euch schmecken und feiert schön...


----------



## zaskar-le (20. November 2008)

Glückwunsch Euch beiden - noch unbekannterweise- auch aus Berlin!

Gesundheit, Glück - mögen die triple triangle-Quellen für Euch niemals versiegen.


Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (24. November 2008)

Moin!

Heute ist GT-Heini dran.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles, alles gute mein Lieber!

Lass Dich reich beschenken, bleib gesund und fit.



Bis bald!

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

lieber jörg, auch von mir alles gute und lass dich schön feiern ! ! !


----------



## Stemmel (24. November 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 

... und guten Hunger bei der Pizza!


----------



## mountymaus (24. November 2008)

Dann will ich  mich  mal  anschließen  und dir alles  , alles Gute wünschen .
Lass dich reich beschenken......


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2008)

ebenso


----------



## cleiende (24. November 2008)

Schön zu sehen daß auch anderleuts Eltern an Karneval ihren Spass hatten ;-)
Genieß den Tag!


cleiende


----------



## tofu1000 (24. November 2008)

Und auch von mir noch die besten Wünsche!


----------



## hoeckle (24. November 2008)

glückwunsch, glückwunsch... und sollte ich jemanden verpasst haben - habe zzt kein internet...


----------



## zaskar-le (24. November 2008)

Glückwunsch auch von mir 
Lass Dich schön feiern!

lg, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder

So und jetzt werden wir hier im kleinen Kreis ein wenig feiern

Die Geschenke zeige ich dann demnächst 

P.S. Die Pizza war sehr lecker


----------



## Kint (25. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche.
> 
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder
> 
> ...



glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## oldman (25. November 2008)

von mir auch nachtraeglich alles Gute zum Wiegenfest


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2008)

Und heute hat es *mountymaus* erwischt! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag - mit hoffentlich freien Nasennebenhöhlen - und alles Gute wünsche ich Dir. 

Gedrückt wirst Du nachher persönlich und dann machen wir auch DAS zusammen: 

LG von 
Daggi, die es tatsächlich geschafft hat, heute um 6.50 Uhr auf der Arbeit zu sein....


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles, alles Gute zu m  und lass Dich reich 

Bleib so wie Du bist

Danke, dass Ich meine Leidenschaft mit Dir teilen darf.

Ich liebe Dich


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2008)

das Glueckwunschposting von gtheini werde ich kaum toppen koennen....

aber trotzdem: alles Gute, die besten Wuensche und einen ganz tollen Geburtstag wuensche ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (6. Dezember 2008)

Alles gute zum Bday 'Maus! 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Na dann mal alles erdenklich Gute, Insa! Feiert ordentlich im Fahrradkeller...


----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2008)

glückwunsch auch vonner küste...


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Dezember 2008)

...und auch die besten Wünsche aus der Hauptstadt!








Lass Dich reich beschenken! 
Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## hoeckle (6. Dezember 2008)

aus dem tiefen süden die allerbesten wünsche


----------



## cleiende (6. Dezember 2008)

Auch aus dem Finanzzentrum von D herzliche Grüße gen Nordhessen.
Alles Gute und denk dran, in einem Jahr bist Du im Club.
LG,

cleiende


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2008)

auch aus der limmatstadt allerallerbeste glückwünsche ! ! !

lass dich reich beschenken, aber bei dem männe habe ich da keine sorgen


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Radlerin (8. Dezember 2008)

Nachträglich auch von mir allet Juhte! Hoffe, es wurde viel gefeiert und es lagen viele schöne GT-Teile auf dem Gabentisch...


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Dezember 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Nachträglich auch von mir allet Juhte! Hoffe, es wurde viel gefeiert und es lagen viele schöne GT-Teile auf dem Gabentisch...




Ja, gefeiert haben wir ganz ordentlich, am Freitag Abend rein und am Samstag Abend raus. GT Teile gabs auch ganz viele, die standen jedoch im Flur da zu groß für den Tisch.

Auch auf diesem Wege noch mal ganz lieben Dank für das schöne Wochenende an euch beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (6. Januar 2009)

Fast wäre er durchgeschlüpft, 

JOCHEN DC hat heute Geburtstag!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannterweise und alles Gute beim Downhillern!


----------



## Stemmel (7. Januar 2009)

Manni entgeht auch nichts... 

Auch von mir - jetzt nachträglich - alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Januar 2009)

Oho, auch von mir noch (ebenfalls unbekannterweise) noch die besten Wünsche nachträglich!


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Januar 2009)

Heute ist die Abteilung BMX dran!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, GT-OLDSCHOOL !!


Lass Dich ordentlich feiern, vielleich sehen wir uns ja dieses Jahr beim GT Treffen wieder.


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Januar 2009)

B - M - X !  Wow! 

Herzliche Glückwünsche!


----------



## mountymaus (10. Januar 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2009)




----------



## Stemmel (10. Januar 2009)

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum heutigen Ehrentag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (10. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Oldschooler. 

Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Januar 2009)

Den Geburtstagskindern nachträglich noch alles gute


----------



## GT-Oldschool (12. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank Leute!
Ein Teil der Geschenke ist an diesem 87er-Performer verbaut: 

http://rg-design-vellmar.de/ice_media/504a9e25c4700f758d02ff49acc35482/IMG_4405.jpg

Wenn das neue Race-bike fertig ist, zeige ich noch ein paar schöne Bilder...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Januar 2009)

Grade noch die Kurve gekriegt....

Heute ist GT-Sassy dran!!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken!


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2009)

uhpsss  von mir natürlich auch alles gute fürs jahr.


----------



## mountymaus (24. Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum  auch vom GT-Heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (25. Januar 2009)

Dann noch schnell 

'Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!'


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Danke Leute, war ein schöner Tag. Auch wenn die Geschenke nichts mit GT zu tun hatten.


----------



## -lupo- (25. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich alle sgute, GT-Sassy!


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2009)

Oho, auch von mir nachträglicherweise noch alles GuTe!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

Von meiner Seite auch noch alles gute nachträglich.


----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2009)

nachträglich alles Gute zum B-Day


----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

Auch vno mir noch Glückwünsche!

Tom


----------



## GT-Oldschool (25. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Februar 2009)

Muckelchen hat heute Geburtstag!

Alles Gute, Stefan, feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken


Daggi & Manni


----------



## oldman (10. Februar 2009)

auch von hier und mir alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2009)

glückwunsch


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Tag des alljährlichen Älterwerdens!


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## mountymaus (10. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## Muckelchen (12. Februar 2009)

Danke an alle!
Endlich mal wieder Schnee am Burzeltag


----------



## Muckelchen (15. Juni 2009)

Heute wird Manni wieder ein Jahr besser...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2009)

manni ooch von mir allet jute wa...


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute in den Norden!









Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (15. Juni 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch manni...

lass dich mal schön feiern und schenk dir ein GT....


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2009)

Alles Gute Manni!


----------



## Kruko (15. Juni 2009)

Alles, alles Gute aus dem Schwarzwald...

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, in welchem Stadium du dich befindest.






Von Insa und Jörg


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juni 2009)

Alles Gute auch von mir, Manni! Lass dich ordentlich feiern!


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir, alles GuTe


----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2009)

Auf daß das kommende Jahr besser wird als das vergangene.
Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Juni 2009)

auch von mir alles gute in den hohen norden!!! lass dich schön feiern!


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> lass dich mal schön feiern





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Lass dich ordentlich feiern!





versus schrieb:


> lass dich schön feiern!




Cristina und Martin waren hier, Manni liegt schon seit einer halben Stunde im Bett....


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juni 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Cristina und Martin waren hier, Manni liegt schon seit einer halben Stunde im Bett....



Na dann verlief doch alles nach Plan!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2009)

alles gute nachträglich manni!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Na dann verlief doch alles nach Plan!



Yep! Habe wohl geruht!

Vielen Dank an euch alle, war wirklich nett.

Da gabs unter anderem von Cristina und Martin:





Lecker!!!!

Bis bald im Harz!


----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2009)

Noch nächträglich "Happy Birthday"!

Der Kuchen ist der Hammer. 

Tom


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


>



 irgendwie haben wir einen an der klatsche, aber ich finds toll


----------



## Stemmel (19. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> irgendwie haben wir einen an der klatsche, aber ich finds toll


----------



## Manni1599 (24. November 2009)

Heute hat, wie Kingmoe es einst so treffend formulierte, ein Mitglied der Forums-Prominenz Geburtstag.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jörg! Alles *G*u*T*e, Glück und Gesundheit mögen Dir beschieden sein, lass Dich reich beschenken!



Daggi und Manni


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. November 2009)

Hallo!

Na dann auch mal von mir alles Gute und viele neue GTs!

Krachen lassen!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (24. November 2009)

Oha, na dann auch von mir herzlichste Glückwünsche ins schöne Weserbergland!


----------



## Muckelchen (24. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute hat, wie Kingmoe es einst so treffend formulierte, ein Mitglied der Forums-Prominenz Geburtstag.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jörg! Alles *G*u*T*e, Glück und Gesundheit mögen Dir beschieden sein, lass Dich reich beschenken!
> 
> ...


 
Auch von mir alles GuTe ins Weserbergland!
Und noch nachträglich Alles GuTe an den "alten Mann" und den Könich!

Gruß M.


----------



## zaskar-le (24. November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Gesundheit, Glück und immer ein GT in Reichweite.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. November 2009)




----------



## Manni1599 (6. Dezember 2009)

TATA!






Heute hat Insa Geburtstag!

Alles Liebe und Gute, Gesundheit und Glück sei Dir beschieden!



Manni und Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (6. Dezember 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> TATA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn man an die Schweinegrippe denkt... "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung!!!..."


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Dezember 2009)




----------



## zaskar-le (6. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute Insa - auf dass dein Göttergatte dir immer ordentlich Luft auf die Reifen pumpt! 
Bildlich schlägst du ja wild um dich - H1N1 und auch MKS & BSE, wenn ich den Schal so sehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Insa!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! Lass Dich reich beschenken und verwöhnen an Deinem Ehrentag!

VG
peru


----------



## gtbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

Alles erdenklich Gute, feiert schön!


----------



## cleiende (6. Dezember 2009)

Je älter man wird desto mehr wunderliche Sachen trägt man.
Alles Gute Insa!


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Insa

Alles Gute auch aus Nordbaden 

Gruss Benjamin und Kerstin


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute auch aus dem wilden Osten!


----------



## tomasius (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich gratuliere auch gerne nochmal. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und Gesundheit!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche.
Werde morgen mal posten, was mir der Nikolaus gebracht hat.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2009)

Nun mache ich meine "Androhung" wahr...

1. GT-Handschuhe...






2. Passend zu meinem "Mädchenbike"...









3. Etwas gegen die Dunkelheit bei diversen Nightrides...


----------

